# Anti-gravity invention!



## SydneyGeek (Oct 23, 2007)

From the _Journal of Irreproducible Results_:



> When a cat is dropped, it always lands on its feet, and when toast is dropped, it always lands with the buttered side facing down. I propose to strap buttered toast to the back of a cat; the two will hover, spinning, inches above the ground...



So, whaddya think? 

Denis


----------



## Lewiy (Oct 23, 2007)

Either that, or the extreme force of nature which exerts itself on these two unvarying events will rip the cat in half horizontally leaving you with a bloody mess of feline smeared toast and four vertical legs embedded in the soft soil.

Either you will have the greatest invention known to man or you will have a plethora of animal rights activists on your doorstep for the next 10 years.


----------



## SydneyGeek (Oct 23, 2007)

Then again, if the assembly doesn't spin a few inches above the ground it could just roll along until the butter is all used up -- sort of an automated mop. 

Maybe the animal rights people wouldn't be too pleased at that either...

Denis


----------



## joefrench (Oct 23, 2007)

So would that make a cat and a piece of buttered toast "polar opposites"?


----------



## Andrew Fergus (Oct 23, 2007)

You are assuming the cat doesn't lick the butter off the toast first.......



[edited typo which destroyed the meaning of my post!!]


----------



## Peter_SSs (Oct 23, 2007)

> From the _Journal of Irreproducible Results_:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


    
I love it!

But then I thought more about it ...

It doesn't say which way up the toast is strapped to the back of the cat. Assuming it is buttered side up, then I think the whole assembly will not levitate but land either butter on floor or cat's feet on floor.

If the butter hits the floor then the cat hasn't "broken" its rule because it has stopped a toast-thickness above the floor. If the cat's feet hit the floor, then the toast hasn't "broken" its rule because it has stopped cat-height above the floor.

So, how about we strap the buttered toast to the FEET of the cat with the buttered side against the paws? NOW, it cannot afford to hit the floor either way, and will levitate - for sure!!!


----------



## SydneyGeek (Oct 24, 2007)

> So would that make a cat and a piece of buttered toast "polar opposites"?


I guess we could always pass a strong magnet past the two and see what happens.



> So, how about we strap the buttered toast to the FEET of the cat with the buttered side against the paws? NOW, it cannot afford to hit the floor either way, and will levitate - for sure!!!


Toast booties! Or we could dip the cat in butter, roll it in toast crumbs, and see how that goes. 

We once had a kitten that we hand-reared, so it didn't have any parental training on the finer points of eating out of a saucer. One day we fed it sardines. It waded it and crouched down to eat. Took about 2 days to lick the sardines and oil out of its fur, but it never waded in again!

Denis


----------



## MorganO (Nov 5, 2007)

This post reminded me of something I read once.  When ever you see a UFO on television it is usually accompanied by a humming sound.  Most likely this is because eye-witnesses report hearing these sounds when reporting a UFO.  So where does that sound come from?  The thousands of purring cats that are laying on their backs being petted to keep the craft hovering!


----------



## QuietRiot (Nov 5, 2007)

for some reason I thought you were going to show us this trick .. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fb6DA6Y4hjY

haven't tried it, but first time I've seen it yesterday


----------



## SydneyGeek (Nov 5, 2007)

That's cool! 

Now, how many batteries would it take to levitate a cat? 

Denis


----------



## mikerickson (Nov 18, 2007)

No batteries needed. If the room has a metal floor and can rotate on gimbals, magnetizing the cat will cause a current. Free electricity!!

As someone pointed out, the drying of the butter or the composting of the toast (and the cat) will lessen the effect (otherwise several conservation laws would be violated). Bio-tech at its best.


----------

